# Time too grow :)



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Right time too start my offseason too get the best growth out of my body  and bring up the body parts that are lacking behind the others. In this il say my diet, training, goals and pictures may include videos as well. My goals which will be realistic not anything mad.

stats

age 21

height 5 foot 6

stage weight 77kg

weight at minute 83kg comp rebound

food stats for this off season all the food will be clean.

Food sources will be:

Oats Fish

Sweet potato

Chicken

Cottage cheese

Veg

Fruit

Steak

Eggs

no weight gaining protein shakes as they are full of sugar I am getting all my sugar from fruit in this offseason.


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

In..... Good luck mate, keep this journal updated


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Grunty-Boii said:


> In..... Good luck mate, keep this journal updated


Good man


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

comp rebound after have the day too eat what I want when I wanted which felt good but I feel better now being back on diet today


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Cardio today 30 on bike mins then legs  then 15 mins cardio too free my legs up after training and help them recover


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

no1dnbhead said:


> Cardio today 30 on bike mins then legs  then 15 mins cardio too free my legs up after training and help them recover


You do cardio Fasted?


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

day before the comp pictures


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Grunty-Boii said:


> You do cardio Fasted?


I will be after training


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Breakfast 100grams oats with water and blue Berries and whey protein shake at 6am


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

pre leg day food


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

no1dnbhead said:


> pre leg day food


Breakfast fit for a king


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Grunty-Boii said:


> Breakfast fit for a king


Growing food but also clean steak grilled and eggs and sweet potato


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

no1dnbhead said:


> Growing food but also clean steak grilled and eggs and sweet potato


Nice


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

still holding my abs after eating so much **** yesterday


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Got home after training legs and doing 40 minutes of cardio love it


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

My leg routine yesterday was

Leg extensions 3 sets too warm up

Squats 5 sets 2 light and 2 working sets then a set of 20 reps

Heavy lunges 3 sets

Stiff leg deads 4 sets 8 too 10 reps

Seated Leg curls 4 sets 8 to 10 then last one went too 25 reps

Then both calf machines 3 too 4 sets on both!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Morning guys waiting for my supplements in the post hopefully they will come by the end of this week or quicker. Going too have my steak abit later on today  my day of rest today then it's pull day Thursday. Il jump on the scales again see how much I weigh today from my rebound


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In! Looking great mate.

What's the plan for the rebound? Stay as lean as possible or all out smash the cals in lol


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> In! Looking great mate.
> 
> What's the plan for the rebound? Stay as lean as possible or all out smash the cals in lol


Leaner but smashing the clean food and doing cardio my body is just filling out fast so I need too keep on top of it as I don't want too have too drop as much as before. Il be competing again in May so I am staying of the gear till Christmas. But il be using peps,growth,igf1 and slin in the mean time just too keep me growing well


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Just stepped on scales with no food in me bang on 85kg


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

You got down to 77 kg for the stage? Thats a big achievement mate, well done!

Will follow this closely, get growing :thumbup1:


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> You got down to 77 kg for the stage? Thats a big achievement mate, well done!
> 
> Will follow this closely, get growing :thumbup1:


Yer I did bud that was the lightest I have ever been. And dam right I am track now I know what I need too do so il smash it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> Leaner but smashing the clean food and doing cardio my body is just filling out fast so I need too keep on top of it as I don't want too have too drop as much as before. Il be competing again in May so I am staying of the gear till Christmas. But il be using peps,growth,igf1 and slin in the mean time just too keep me growing well


Good plan mate, I like the "peps,growth,igf1 and slin" part


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Good plan mate, I like the "peps,growth,igf1 and slin" part


Well I couldn't come off everything that wouldn't be much fun would it haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> Well I couldn't come off everything that wouldn't be much fun would it haha


Lol very true!

What's the protocol, doses etc with all those?


----------



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

Sub'd. Followed your last journal and was very impressed. About to start "offseason" myself, and have a view to maybe compete for the first time next year., so I'll be using you for a bit of inspiration. Good luck chap.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol very true!
> 
> What's the protocol, doses etc with all those?


I am only using ghrp2 and cjc at the minute 4 times a day starting the rest on the 23th of this month  but il let you know protocol and dosing near the time


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

LordOfTheManor said:


> Sub'd. Followed your last journal and was very impressed. About to start "offseason" myself, and have a view to maybe compete for the first time next year., so I'll be using you for a bit of inspiration. Good luck chap.


Good too hear bud That's made my day knowing I have inspired someone to go on the stage


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> I am only using ghrp2 and cjc at the minute 4 times a day starting the rest on the 23th of this month  but il let you know protocol and dosing near the time


Be good to see mate


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

pictures that were done during my prep in the gym thought I would share with you guys


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

In matey! :thumbup1:


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> In matey! :thumbup1:


I was waiting for you join


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

loyal as always mate


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Monday Training Legs 30 minutes bike

Squats 2 warm sets 2 sets heavy 4 too 6 reps

Lunges 3 sets 8 to 12 reps

Stiff leg deads 3 sets 8 to 12 reps

Leg curls 3 sets 8 to 12 reps

Single curls 3 sets 8 to 12 reps

Wednesday 30 mins on the bike push day

Incline chest press 2 warm sets 2 sets heavy 4 too 6 reps

Flat flys 3 sets 8 too 12 reps

Shoulder press 2 warm sets 2 sets heavy 4 too 6 reps

Side lat raise 3 sets 8 too 12 reps

Over head tricep extensions 3 sets 8 too 12 reps

Friday 30 minutes of bike Pull day

Dead lifts 2 warm sets 2 sets heavy 4 too 6 reps

Bent over rows 3 sets 8 to 12 reps

Pull ups 3 sets 8 to 12 reps

Rope pulls 3 sets 8 to 12 reps

Barbell curls 3 sets 8 to 12 reps

Saturday 30 minutes cardio

Light legs Focus on holds and 3 second negatives

Hamstrings

Seated Curls 4 sets 15 to 25 reps

Single leg curls 3 sets 10 to 12 reps

Laying down curls 3 sets 8 to 10 reps

Quads

Leg extensions 4 sets 12 to 15 reps

Back Squats superset with front squats 4 sets 15 to 20

Hacks feet close together or leg press under tension 4 sets 15 to 20 reps

Calves two machines holds and contractions


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> loyal as always mate


Good man


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

legs have smoothed out massively


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

no1dnbhead said:


>


Upper back looks great mate!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

lew007 said:


> Upper back looks great mate!


Cheers fella needs improving


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Where in London are you training mate? Looks a little body limit gym in brimsdown?

Upper body is very good, especially upper back / traps. Very dense.


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

no1dnbhead said:


> Cheers fella needs improving


Not as much as mine lol. Is that a typical back workout for you above? Ive been finishing with rack pull/ deads but as my backs been hit hard with pulldowns/rows it knocks me down to 140-160k on working sets for rack pulls, maybe as much as 40k less then if I was fresh.

by rope pulls do you mean like a high pulley face pull or is it a different exersize?


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

lew007 said:


> Not as much as mine lol. Is that a typical back workout for you above? Ive been finishing with rack pull/ deads but as my backs been hit hard with pulldowns/rows it knocks me down to 140-160k on working sets for rack pulls, maybe as much as 40k less then if I was fresh.
> 
> by rope pulls do you mean like a high pulley face pull or is it a different exersize?


That's my offseason training routine which I am starting properly next week and I normal do rack pulls first when I have all my strength l got up too 305kg for 3 reps before I started dieting for my comp. yer I do face pulls on the high cables


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

Nice mate thanks alot, I will give it a switch up and get those poundages back up.

Cheers


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

lew007 said:


> Nice mate thanks alot, I will give it a switch up and get those poundages back up.
> 
> Cheers


No problem bud smash it


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

still blowing up got back day tomorrow


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

no1dnbhead said:


>


Proper Tom Hardy back going on there :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Proper Tom Hardy back going on there :thumb:


And a Joseph Merrick face


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Jesus you two still going


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

It's pull day  let's make my back grow


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

no1dnbhead said:


> Jesus you two still going


Here all week mate


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> Here all week mate


Wouldn't be the same without you pal


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

that's all my sups sorted


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Trained push routine today

Incline bench got 140kg for 5 reps

Flat flys 40kg dumbells 8 reps

Smith machine shoulder press 150kg 4 reps

Side raises 25 kg on cables 7 reps

Overhead tricep extensions with a bar 40kg 12reps


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Late to the party but I'm in mate. I followed towards the end of your contest prep log, very impressive physique especially for someone so young. Nice pics, as said, upper back looks good and you're just looking pretty dense all round. Have quads always been a strong point for you? That quad sweep is insane.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

no1dnbhead said:


> Right time too start my offseason too get the best growth out of my body  and bring up the body parts that are lacking behind the others. In this il say my diet, training, goals and pictures may include videos as well. My goals which will be realistic not anything mad.
> 
> stats
> 
> ...


I get all my oats from flapjacks and hobknobs lol


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

no1dnbhead said:


> that's all my sups sorted


Where did you get your supps from? Iv seen them in B and M for 10$


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Dieseldave said:


> Late to the party but I'm in mate. I followed towards the end of your contest prep log, very impressive physique especially for someone so young. Nice pics, as said, upper back looks good and you're just looking pretty dense all round. Have quads always been a strong point for you? That quad sweep is insane.


Good too hear from you and nope I always had small legs until I realised that I needed too hit them hard if I want any growth from them at all. So yer they were a week part for so long until I made them a strong part


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Bensif said:


> Where in London are you training mate? Looks a little body limit gym in brimsdown?
> 
> Upper body is very good, especially upper back / traps. Very dense.


I don't live in London anymore pal and cheers matey just need too bring everything up


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

hammies and glutes


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Quick update

Weight this morning was bang on 14stone

Diet over these last few days

7am 110grams porridge oats and strawberry jam mixed in with protein shake containing 8 egg whites and whey protein

9am 8oz steak and 300grams sweet potato

11am 300grams fish and 300grams sweet potato veg

1pm 300grams fish and 300grams sweet potato veg

4pm 300grams fish and 300grams sweet potato veg

7pm 250grams rice and fish 300grams veg

10pm 6 egg omelette ham and cheese

Shake 5 egg whites and whey protein and oats

Bed


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

how my rebound is going


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

As of next week I am upping the cardio too 45mins everyday and upping my carbs and protein. Adding my slin in with my ghrp2 and cjc  tomorrow with my pull day


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Pull day let's see how my strength is


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> how my rebound is going


Looking great buddy!!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

no1dnbhead said:


> how my rebound is going


Looking good mate

No ****


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Looking great buddy!!


Cheers fella let's see if I can keep on top of this offseason


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> Looking good mate
> 
> No ****


Thanks pal


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Morning guys just a quick update weight 14 stone 2. Got some cold thing that won't go had it for a while now. Right pull day

Dead lift 220kg 5 reps

Bent over row with ez bar 140kg 7reps

Pull ups 20kg plate added too my body weight 8 reps

Face pulls 80kg 10 reps

Barbell curls 55kg 12 reps

Can't complain with how that went


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

150grams porridge challenge bring on the carbs


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Quick update my diet has change slightly too high carbs on training days too low carbs and high fats on days off too keep the fat off


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Leg day today  time too grow weight this morning bang on 90kg the weight gain is slowing down which is good got cardio first 40minutes then training legs


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Subbed mate


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Nice lifting mate! Have you stuck with a coach for this off season?


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Dieseldave said:


> Nice lifting mate! Have you stuck with a coach for this off season?


His told me too lay off the gear but all the training and diet is done by myself I will start back with him after Christmas. Then get started for the nabba britians in May were everything will start getting messy!!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Leg session

Leg press 600kg 8reps

Squats 160kg 4reps need too work on my squat

Stiff leg deads 100kg 8 reps

Leg curls 105kg 8reps

Lunges dumbells 30kg in each hand 10 reps each leg


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good session mate, them 600 kg presses must hurt!

Cant beat those lunges for a nice burn :thumbup1:


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Subbed mate


Good man


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> Good session mate, them 600 kg presses must hurt!
> 
> Cant beat those lunges for a nice burn :thumbup1:


Was good but really need too work on my squat tho and lunges are evil but I love them


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

600kg leg press!! Beast


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> 600kg leg press!! Beast


and off gear  was proper shocked myself


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Right update time my rebound is over now my weight is dead on 90kg which means no more water and fat  got a picture off how I look this morning pretty happy with how I have kept on top of the rebound


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> and off gear  was proper shocked myself


Freak!! Lol

Food seems to be doing its bit


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Freak!! Lol
> 
> Food seems to be doing its bit


Need too grow some proper freaky legs


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

meals for the day


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

All that food for 1 day? How many cals you getting through?


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> All that food for 1 day? How many cals you getting through?


Yer that's not all of it bud I haven't count the cals but p320 c450 f140 clean food


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Where the fats come from??

I strugle with those


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> Where the fats come from??
> 
> I strugle with those


Nuts,eggs and so on


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Back

Dead lifts 225 5reps

Bent over rows 140 8reps

Low row 160 4reps

Barbell curls 55 8reps

Wasn't a bad session my back is in bits after that I can't wait too see what my strength is like when I am back on the gear


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Leg day today  let's see what I can pull out the bag


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

no1dnbhead said:


> Leg day today  let's see what I can pull out the bag


Have a good one!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> Have a good one!


Cheers fella


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

offseason going well and on top off my comp rebound


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

one of when I competed 2 weeks ago


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good increase there mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Couple of questions mate if you don't mind....

How did you do in your comp? Followed your other journal for a bit, looked for it the other day to see how you did and couldn't find it,

And where did you get those black containers you prep your food in?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Couple of questions mate if you don't mind....
> 
> How did you do in your comp? Followed your other journal for a bit, looked for it the other day to see how you did and couldn't find it,
> 
> And where did you get those black containers you prep your food in?


I think the containers are what come with the Isobag, I got 5 or 6 with mine


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Couple of questions mate if you don't mind....
> 
> How did you do in your comp? Followed your other journal for a bit, looked for it the other day to see how you did and couldn't find it,
> 
> And where did you get those black containers you prep your food in?


It comes with my ISO bag bud and places 2nd at the nabba


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> It comes with my ISO bag bud and places 2nd at the nabba


Cheers mate,

And we'll done with the placing, plus looking great after the post comp rebound!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Cheers mate,
> 
> And we'll done with the placing, plus looking great after the post comp rebound!


Cheers fella  just keeping ontop of it which I have done


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

I start growth and igf1 next week too see how it works together while I am off gear  il put my protocol up on here when I start looking forward too it. I am going too start back on gear on Christmas Day as I too give me somthing too look forward too on Christmas 

2000mg Test Enanthate per week

600mg Deca per week

400mg Equipoise per week

40 Dianabol ed weeks 1-12

50mg Anadrol ed weeks 1-8

80mcg receptor grade IGF-1 LR3 (40mcg am, 40mcg pwo days only)

Humulin R insulin 3iu each meal M, W, F

Humalog insulin 15iu pwo


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

got too make massive improvements too these for the Britain finials next year


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

no1dnbhead said:


> got too make massive improvements too these for the Britain finials next year


The body will achieve what the mind believes

You done well so far mate


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> The body will achieve what the mind believes
> 
> You done well so far mate


Well I have big plans for this offseason so it should be pretty mental and it can only be improved mate but thanks this is only the start for me


----------



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

no1dnbhead said:


> I start growth and igf1 next week too see how it works together while I am off gear  il put my protocol up on here when I start looking forward too it. I am going too start back on gear on Christmas Day as I too give me somthing too look forward too on Christmas
> 
> 2000mg Test Enanthate per week
> 
> ...


Solid cycle their bud. With the way you diet and train you'll definitely grow!! Will be good to see how it all comes together!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

LordOfTheManor said:


> Solid cycle their bud. With the way you diet and train you'll definitely grow!! Will be good to see how it all comes together!


As I said throughout this it is just the start for me I want too completely change the way I look on stage and off stage. Using diet,training,supplements,gear,dedication and hard work. Just keep your eyes on this


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

45 mins of cardio done and weighing in at


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Leg day today  still full of cold but oh well I love leg day


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Crazy legs there mate (and traps, delts, arms.....) :thumbup1:


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Crazy legs there mate (and traps, delts, arms.....) :thumbup1:


Still keeping leanish as well  got too make my legs massive


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

no1dnbhead said:


> Still keeping leanish as well  got too make my legs massive


Yea. Staying lean is the name of the game mate...


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea. Staying lean is the name of the game mate...


Defo become a beast


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Leg session

Squats 170 kg 2 reps

Leg press 600kg 7 reps

Stiff leg dead lifts 100kg 6 reps

Leg curls 106kg 7 reps


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Starting my igf1 and growth and slin on Monday see how that works for me


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Morning people it's pull day and weighing at 15 stone so weight is still going on but I have cut my cardio down due too having a flu/cold which was destroying my training still doing cardio every other day tho would just like too add but want too get back too doing it everyday. Right need too build a big back so when I step on stage for the finals these guys are like I can't contented with that!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Traps are looking massive mate!!

Good work on staying lean too.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> Traps are looking massive mate!!
> 
> Good work on staying lean too.


Cheers bud it's the staying lean which is the hardest bit


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

no1dnbhead said:


> Cheers bud it's the staying lean which is the hardest bit


Yea I'm just coming off a long cut to start lean bulk myself and think I'm gonna struggle staying lean


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> Yea I'm just coming off a long cut to start lean bulk myself and think I'm gonna struggle staying lean


I am starting too smooth out but then being off everything doesn't help


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

no1dnbhead said:


> I am starting too smooth out but then being off everything doesn't help


How you managing it, just eating clean and staying in top of cardio?

That's my plan


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> How you managing it, just eating clean and staying in top of cardio?
> 
> That's my plan


Yer cardio everyday 45 too 60 minute and being on point with diet


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Right guys i am back with a few updates growth has not come yet so won't start it till it's here which could be tomorrow hopefully. Itching too get my hands on it. Being off the gear is **** wouldn't advise it starting too feel all natural a again 

Anyway it was push day

Incline press 140kg 6reps

Dumbell flys 45kg dumbells 5 reps

Seated shoulder press 140kg 4reps

Side laterals 25kg 7reps

Overhead tricep extensions 55kg 8reps


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

no1dnbhead said:


> Right time too start my offseason too get the best growth out of my body  and bring up the body parts that are lacking behind the others. In this il say my diet, training, goals and pictures may include videos as well. My goals which will be realistic not anything mad.
> 
> stats
> 
> ...


Why are you chosing fruits for sugars?

They are not very useful for muscles.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

jackedjackass said:


> Why are you chosing fruits for sugars?
> 
> They are not very useful for muscles.


I am useing them as a cheat instead of crap food


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

no1dnbhead said:


> I am useing them as a cheat instead of crap food


Thought so, because you look like you know very well what you are doing:cool2:


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

boxer939 said:


> absolute monster for 21


This is only the start watch this space!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

jackedjackass said:


> Thought so, because you look like you know very well what you are doing:cool2:


I like too think so but I am always learning and in this sport knowledge is power


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

no1dnbhead said:


> I like too think so but I am always learning and in this sport knowledge is power


True, i find that fruit causes a bit much water retention for the amount of relatively few calories they have, and they're metabolized slowly, but damn sure a smarter choice than a cheat meal:thumbup1:


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

not great lighting but you get the idea


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

jackedjackass said:


> True, i find that fruit causes a bit much water retention for the amount of relatively few calories they have, and they're metabolized slowly, but damn sure a smarter choice than a cheat meal:thumbup1:


But then you can look at water retention as being a good or a bad thing as I view it as being good in my offseason as it helps when I lift heavy keeps my joints from taking a proper pounding


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

The picture I just posted was just taken I am 15 stone which is two stone heavier than I competed at over 3 and abit weeks ago


----------



## 1990's (Nov 9, 2014)

no1dnbhead said:


> I start growth and igf1 next week too see how it works together while I am off gear  il put my protocol up on here when I start looking forward too it. I am going too start back on gear on Christmas Day as I too give me somthing too look forward too on Christmas
> 
> 2000mg Test Enanthate per week
> 
> ...


At 21 ? LoL, i was gona comment on the thickness of your muscle tissue for you age but i guess on them doses and the food you get down it's not so amazing, haha im joking bud quality good luck, keep getting checked with them doses, last time i was on 3.2g of gear i fcked up badly, my bloods etc..


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

1990 said:


> At 21 ? LoL' date=' i was gona comment on the thickness of your muscle tissue for you age but i guess on them doses and the food you get down it's not so amazing, haha im joking bud quality good luck, keep getting checked with them doses, last time i was on 3.2g of gear i fcked up badly, my bloods etc..[/quote']
> 
> I haven't run anything like that before if I am honest and get my bloods checked every month so I haven't got any problems


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking great mate. Keep it up 

Man flu is a fùcker isn't it!!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Looking great mate. Keep it up
> 
> Man flu is a fùcker isn't it!!


Still got it today fella been doing my head in get too start my stuff tommrow


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

no1dnbhead said:


> The picture I just posted was just taken I am 15 stone which is two stone heavier than I competed at over 3 and abit weeks ago


Putting 2 stone on in that time without adding loads of fat is very impressive


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> Putting 2 stone on in that time without adding loads of fat is very impressive










I have smoothed out a lot but that was going too happen but I am still on top of it fella still holding abs


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Right growth has been hit will add the slin and igf1 lr3 in tomorrow morning and will only be used on training days just for the record  apart from igf1 and ghrp2 and cjc which will be run everyday


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

taken tonight after jab il do a weekly up date with pictures


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

95kg abs still cut but still not cut enough not bad for offseason


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Back

Dead lift 225kg 5reps

Bent over row 150kg 5reps

Dumbell row 75kg 15reps

Lat pull downs stack 7 reps


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

no1dnbhead said:


> Back
> 
> Dead lift 225kg 5reps
> 
> ...


Very impressive pulling dude......

Best of luck with your offseason...


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Michael81 said:


> Very impressive pulling dude......
> 
> Best of luck with your offseason...


Cheers pal I need too keep working on my dead lifts tho


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

You'll be fine mate......

Sounds and looks like you've got a good plan, and a smart head on young shoulders....


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

This is terrific motivation. I've not long finished in the gym but reading your weights your lifting I need to get back in there pronto haha.

Looking great btw, I will get close to your standard one day!!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Michael81 said:


> You'll be fine mate......
> 
> Sounds and looks like you've got a good plan, and a smart head on young shoulders....


Yer I have everything set out but I am always learning that's what I love about bodybuilding knowledge is defiantly power


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

naturalun said:


> This is terrific motivation. I've not long finished in the gym but reading your weights your lifting I need to get back in there pronto haha.
> 
> Looking great btw, I will get close to your standard one day!!


Cheers mate I am glad your getting something out off it as that's why I put it up not just too log my progress but for others too learn from and try, progress and use too get too were they need too be  you will get too were you need too be if you dedicate yourself too it


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

this is where I am at the min legs have really smoothed out abs still there but need too work on keeping this weight but leaning down with it as well


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Ment too do light legs but by the way they feel they have no were near recovered from Wednesday but il see how I feel tomorrow. Il just be using my ghrp2 and cjc throughout the day 4 times and one shot in my legs of igf1 lr3


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm sure you can power through it mate, get them legs done


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> I'm sure you can power through it mate, get them legs done


We shall see i going too try and get them done!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Cardio done 60 minutes on the bike


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

I am going too cut my cardio down too 60 minutes Tuesday,Thursday and Sundays as I am not recovering from doing it everyday


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Right guys I start my gear early on Tuesday  all alpha gear


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Push day today

150kg bench for 6 reps

Flys 50kg for 4 reps almost killed me

Shoulder press 150kg for 5 reps

All PBS felt stronger, looked fuller and bigger but I will do on 10iu of growth


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> Push day today
> 
> 150kg bench for 6 reps
> 
> ...


Great pressing mate!

Enjoy the gear


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Heavy flies there!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Great pressing mate!
> 
> Enjoy the gear


Cheers fella can't wait too get it going In time too grow


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> Heavy flies there!


Almost killed me bud it was mission tho need too aim for higher reps.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

try get into mountain biking up at gisburn or grizdale or landegla honestly its good fun , adrenalin rush and loads of calories burnt just pack a camel back of water and take some meals absolutely great

didnt mean to quote you buddy


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

teenphysique said:


> try get into mountain biking up at gisburn or grizdale or landegla honestly its good fun , adrenalin rush and loads of calories burnt just pack a camel back of water and take some meals absolutely great
> 
> didnt mean to quote you buddy


No worries pal not a bad idea Il defo think about it as the cardio at the gym gets abit boring after a while


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

how I am looking at the minute


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Traps looking sick mate


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

no1dnbhead said:


> No worries pal not a bad idea Il defo think about it as the cardio at the gym gets abit boring after a while


i have to cycle 5 miles to ghe gym and back so i usef that and 25 minuits of intensity on the stepper and then a few hours later i would cycle back to the gym to train so i ended up with 20 mile cycle and 25 minuits of stepper as cardio which was pretty effective but mountain biking is honestly easy if you can ride a bike but i dont do the easy sections haha


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

teenphysique said:


> i have to cycle 5 miles to ghe gym and back so i usef that and 25 minuits of intensity on the stepper and then a few hours later i would cycle back to the gym to train so i ended up with 20 mile cycle and 25 minuits of stepper as cardio which was pretty effective but mountain biking is honestly easy if you can ride a bike but i dont do the easy sections haha


I do 1 hour cardio every other day which helps keep me in reasonable shape but I need too up it again now I have upped my carbs


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> Traps looking sick mate


Cheers bud


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

made the news papers


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Update of how I am looking


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> Update of how I am looking


Same as 2 days ago then lol

**** me your a photo whore!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Same as 2 days ago then lol
> 
> **** me your a photo whore!


Look I swear my abs have pulled in tighter :/ hahaha


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Back day tommrow I am going improve my back bring a hole new look too it so I can blow away the lads on the stage


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

need pack on more mass and make my lats come out lower and wider


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

so it begins


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Quick update I going too start doing carb cycling as off Sunday too keep my insulin sensitivity high and keep me leaner while growing as well use the high carbs on training days which will help me carry on bulking!

Pull day was good did a lot more contraction work too bring my back up no dead lifts as my legs are still sore from Wednesday so il do them next week too get the full benefit from them. The alpha naps are effecting my cardio out put a small amount but il keep a close eye on it. I had a chat with my coach this morning he said I don't need too use insulin with how I am looking at the minute but who knows I may use it or may not as it can be a very helpful tool too use.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Leg day again let's see how it goes


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Right quick update I dropped my carbs out on Sunday just for the day just too bring my insulin sensitivity back high a few things have happened I have dropped a fair amount of water of my legs and waist which is good. The scales have shifted abit which is fine. Start my high fats and protein today should be a good day


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

no1dnbhead said:


> Right quick update I dropped my carbs out on Sunday just for the day just too bring my insulin sensitivity back high a few things have happened I have dropped a fair amount of water of my legs and waist which is good. The scales have shifted abit which is fine. Start my high fats and protein today should be a good day


Amazing what a slight adjustment in diet can do!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> Amazing what a slight adjustment in diet can do!


Dam right fella


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Morning mother ****ers it's a leg day happy days love it


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Legs aren't too bad today which is odd as I proper hammered them with a fair bit off volume then heavy squats with high reps then drop sets


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I love leg day, it's a great pain!

What you training today?


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> I love leg day, it's a great pain!
> 
> What you training today?


It will probably hit me hard tomorrow il get on the foam roller for now  just rest day and hour of slow cardio what about you?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Day off today mate, will batter back and cardio tomorrow


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Merry Christmas you filthy animals


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Update ate too many mince pies so on the cardio burning that off and back on diet


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Merry Christmas.

Haven't been in here for a while. The first thing I noticed was either you cleaned the mirror in the bedroom or you have an awesome instagram filter that gets rid of crap! :lol:

Looking good there buddy. Keeping control of the fat which is great. Did you enjoy your post-show rebound?


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

musclemate said:


> Merry Christmas.
> 
> Haven't been in here for a while. The first thing I noticed was either you cleaned the mirror in the bedroom or you have an awesome instagram filter that gets rid of crap! :lol:
> 
> Looking good there buddy. Keeping control of the fat which is great. Did you enjoy your post-show rebound?


Cheers fella and it is cleaner I can't lie I got bord and did some dusting! Nice one just need too burn these mince pies off now. Yer was good it was hard too stay on top of it as at some points the water came on more faster than I thought it would. Did you have a good Christmas fella?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Yes thanks. About six of us met up for xmas lunch. Let the diet go for xmas and boxing day. Miraculously I lost nearly 1kg this week despite xmas. Was a bit moody yesterday as i wanted to get back in the gym. Had a great session this morning.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

musclemate said:


> Yes thanks. About six of us met up for xmas lunch. Let the diet go for xmas and boxing day. Miraculously I lost nearly 1kg this week despite xmas. Was a bit moody yesterday as i wanted to get back in the gym. Had a great session this morning.


I haven't trained for just under a week will be back on Monday but been doing cardio everyday which i am happy with. I put on about half a stone of water and fat my body loved the **** food. I can't wait too get back in the gym now tho going too train legs on monday as a first session


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Was happy with my first session back managed 140kg incline for 5reps without much of a problem still got some fat too shift but that will come off


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

How much cardio are you doing?


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> How much cardio are you doing?


45mins every morning as soon as I wake up with a black coffee and some ghrp2 and cjc oh yer grape fruit as well


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy new year guys have a good one


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Leg day heavy I am thinking it's time too shock my legs and make them grow


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

My legs are destroyed it's that feeling like it's the first I trained legs again love it. Right anyway paused squats 140kg 8 reps

Leg press 450kg knees wraps on 10 reps deep so my calves touch my hams

Walking lunges 26kg in each hand

Hamstring seated curls holds up too 85kg


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

my current condition fat is dropping off me everyday  hold on too 94kg first thing in the morning


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

legs are looking there best yet


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good work! All that cardio paying off with the fat loss


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Bloody hell mate I've said it before but those quads are impressive. How tall are you?


----------



## jackdaw (Jun 18, 2014)

Holy... Are you like Tom Platz's son or something? Unbelievable quads!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> Good work! All that cardio paying off with the fat loss


Cheers fella it's melting off me and staying at the same weight love it


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Dieseldave said:


> Bloody hell mate I've said it before but those quads are impressive. How tall are you?


Nice one they still need a lot more work and 5 foot 6


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

jackdaw said:


> Holy... Are you like Tom Platz's son or something? Unbelievable quads!


I wish fella  but thanks bud


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Leg day guys my plain is heavy compounds leg press, squats, lunges and stiff leg deads maybe some hamstring curls thrown in for good measure  need too make massive improvements too my legs so I can walk on stage with bigger more cut legs than the rest off them!! Which I lacked on my first comp couldn't get my cuts in but this year is going too be very different!!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Morning guys legs went ok not the best as I forgot my preworkout so I took it easy on the squat but I am going back too training legs twice again so it's not a problem il squat heavy on Saturday  I start my blast on 26th of this month looking forward too it


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

quick update 96kg


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

current condition been in bed over the weekend no training and no cardio as felt too ill but manage a few pictures


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Morning guys I have had a long think and I have come up with the blast I am going too be doing in 10 days time

Eq 6weeks

Test e 6weeks

Tri tren 6weeks

Winny 6weeks

Dbol only on training days 6weeks

Hgh and igf1 lr3 8weeks


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh yer and t3,clen and slin


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice blast...hope you enjoy it..

You gona look insane afterwards


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> Nice blast...hope you enjoy it..
> 
> You gona look insane afterwards


It's going too be good as everything is on point that's diet, supplements and training can't wait


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Legs was a really good session yesterday

Squats improved by an added 3 reps

Leg press went up 20kg which is good for 8 reps

Lunges is 20kg per side of a bar for 12 reps each leg

My coach had a look at me and was very happy with my progress I am dropping fat holding muscle like there's no tomorrow with hardly any gear well happy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> Morning guys I have had a long think and I have come up with the blast I am going too be doing in 10 days time
> 
> Eq 6weeks
> 
> ...


Guessing it's high doses with the long esters in a short period?


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Guessing it's high doses with the long esters in a short period?


Yes you are right as high as I can afford too go


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> Yes you are right as high as I can afford too go


5g a week with ease lol

You disclosing doses at all?


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> 5g a week with ease lol
> 
> You disclosing doses at all?


Yer I will if people want too know but I didn't put them up as people tend to go all funny when they see someone using high doses


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> Yer I will if people want too know but I didn't put them up as people tend to go all funny when they see someone using high doses


True mate, I always think fúck em lol

PM me


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> True mate, I always think fúck em lol
> 
> PM me


Check your mail


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> Check your mail


Looks epic mate!

Should be fun to say the least and 6 weeks isn't that long so not a cycle that's a ball ache to remember to keep jabbing x,y and z


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Looks epic mate!
> 
> Should be fun to say the least and 6 weeks isn't that long so not a cycle that's a ball ache to remember to keep jabbing x,y and z


It should be good really looking forward too it. I want too put on a nice abit of weight staying as lean as possible


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> It should be good really looking forward too it. I want too put on a nice abit of weight staying as lean as possible


I'm sure those bits at the bottom of the list will do that mate


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I'm sure those bits at the bottom of the list will do that mate


Without a doubt fella my diets doing well on its own but with those added bit it should be mental


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> Without a doubt fella my diets doing well on its own but with those added bit it should be mental


Will be good to see visual change and scales over the 6 weeks mate


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Will be good to see visual change and scales over the 6 weeks mate


Even if I stay at the same weight and just lose lots of fat then il be over the moon bud but I want too do some more growing


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> Even if I stay at the same weight and just lose lots of fat then il be over the moon bud but I want too do some more growing


Absolutely mate, no reason why not either.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

empty gym


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Absolutely mate, no reason why not either.


Dam right


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Yesterday's back day was heavy

Rack pulls 305kg 3reps

Bent over rows 160 7reps

T bar 120kg 12 reps

Dumbells rows 70kg 15reps


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

no1dnbhead said:


> Yesterday's back day was heavy
> 
> Rack pulls 305kg 3reps
> 
> ...


some strong lifts there mate. keep it up


----------



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

How you running your slin mate? Interested as ive just added it to my intake. Im running it post work out for now, and will then switch to preworkout. The fullness is incredible.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

no1dnbhead said:


> empty gym


No empty, its you ???? ????

Looking solid mate.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

no1dnbhead said:


> Yesterday's back day was heavy
> 
> Rack pulls 305kg 3reps
> 
> ...


Now that be a mighty fine session!

Guessing the rack pulls are below knee?


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> some strong lifts there mate. keep it up


Cheers bud it's going really well I keep getting stronger and leaner


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

LordOfTheManor said:


> How you running your slin mate? Interested as ive just added it to my intake. Im running it post work out for now, and will then switch to preworkout. The fullness is incredible.


I haven't started it yet but it will be added in next week so I will let you know it will be used preworkout and post workout. So just keep an eye on my log


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> No empty, its you ???? ????
> 
> Looking solid mate.


It was dead which is how I like it  cheers bud just getting better


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Now that be a mighty fine session!
> 
> Guessing the rack pulls are below knee?


Indeed they were fella


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

leg progress


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Pins looking nice and thick there mate


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

musclemate said:


> Pins looking nice and thick there mate


Need too be thicker and more cut so when I start my prep the cuts will be mental  and won't lose much muscle


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

my offseason look really happy with it so far


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Keep up the good work mate, first time reading your log for a while and your progress is inspiring


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Dieseldave said:


> Keep up the good work mate, first time reading your log for a while and your progress is inspiring


Thankyou pal I am glad it has inspired you as that's the reason I put it up. I have big plans this year I want too completely change my body


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

can't beat a good old vein pump


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Shoulders and triceps today best pump I have had for a while. I can also dumbell press the 50s with out any problems. I can tell I am also losing fat but will get that looked at this week at some point  almost time for my heavy blast


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Morning guys chest and calves day for myself


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

chest and biceps today


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Chest

DumBell press 70kg 6 reps

Hammer strength chest press 3 plates ether side 7 reps

Cable cross overs 40kg 13 reps


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Right guys what do people think about deca p?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> Right guys what do people think about deca p?


NPP?

@Goodfella has put it to good use mate


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> NPP?
> 
> @Goodfella has put it to good use mate


Cheers pal it's ether npp or tren as I want some strong tren if I can find some but can get hold off g2g npp ATM


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> Cheers pal it's ether npp or tren as I want some strong tren if I can find some but can get hold off g2g npp ATM


NPP. Is brilliant mate. Great strength gains and the pumps are amazing it gives me a real round look too compared to just test.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Pics before I start my blast


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> NPP. Is brilliant mate. Great strength gains and the pumps are amazing it gives me a real round look too compared to just test.


Nice one fella I'll have too see what I go with might do it for my next blast or this one il let you know if I do use it


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I got on very well with npp, it seemed to keep me fairly lean as well in quite a large calorie surplus.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Dieseldave said:


> I got on very well with npp, it seemed to keep me fairly lean as well in quite a large calorie surplus.


You are pushing me towards it  lean and large can't get better than that


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

NPP is great, nice strength gains, keeps u lean too so long as diet is good. Do find i get better strength from tren but fvcks with my joints more than when on NPP.

Great journal btw, just realised your only 21 and huge.....cvnt!!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> NPP is great, nice strength gains, keeps u lean too so long as diet is good. Do find i get better strength from tren but fvcks with my joints more than when on NPP.
> 
> Great journal btw, just realised your only 21 and huge.....cvnt!!


Thanks for your input fella I am going with tren on this blast then npp on the next one  and 21 but still growing no where near were I want too be!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Legs big pb

Leg press 520kg 7 reps just want too added these were full reps no half rep ****

Lunges 30kg on each side of the bar 8 reps

Legs feel proper smashed god knows how il be for the next few days


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Morning guys well my legs are stiff as **** this means my best friend comes out ie the foam roller. After cardio going too be doing a week low carbs just too scrap back my condition then bang back in the carbs which should higher my insulin sensitivity we shall see what happens  and right goals for this year

1 get sponsored

2 weigh more than 80kg on stage

3 get placed in top 3 of my shows

4 stay injury free

5 bring a hole new freaky look too the stage

6 get loads more cuts in my legs

7 bring my calves up

8 get better at posing

9 look like a freak

10 show the lads I compete with the highest respect but show them I came too win


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> Morning guys well my legs are stiff as **** this means my best friend comes out ie the foam roller. After cardio going too be doing a week low carbs just too scrap back my condition then bang back in the carbs which should higher my insulin sensitivity we shall see what happens  and right goals for this year
> 
> 1 get sponsored
> 
> ...


Great goals to have mate.

Good luck


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Great goals to have mate.
> 
> Good luck


Cheers fella il keep pushing till I am as good as I can be!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> Cheers fella il keep pushing till I am as good as I can be!


If you want it mate I'm sure you'll have it.

Best start spamming Twitter and Instagram


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> If you want it mate I'm sure you'll have it.
> 
> Best start spamming Twitter and Instagram


Instagram is going too be flooded hahaha as I have said before I am hungry


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I like the goal list mate, I've got a similar one myself. It's great to have a clear cut goal, makes everything a lot easier when you know you're doing it for a purpose.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Dieseldave said:


> I like the goal list mate, I've got a similar one myself. It's great to have a clear cut goal, makes everything a lot easier when you know you're doing it for a purpose.


I prefer it that way if I am honest I don't care too much if I don't get many off them as long as I get on stage at least 3 times this year il be over the moon


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Right morning guys it's back day today I am going too work on more contraction and mind too muscle as I went massively heavy last week I am a strong believer that the body needs all types off training too stimulate the muscle due too the muscle fibers we have.

Cardio done 40min which is a mix off slow and hit.

Also added coconut oil too diet and ZMA before bed


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Are you still doing your cardio before weights? If you are it's clearly doing you no harm but what's your reason for it? Just for the sake of discussion as everything I've learned so far points to that being the worst time to do cardio.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Dieseldave said:


> Are you still doing your cardio before weights? If you are it's clearly doing you no harm but what's your reason for it? Just for the sake of discussion as everything I've learned so far points to that being the worst time to do cardio.


Yer I do my cardio first thing in the morning as soon as I wake up the reasons are bring more cuts into my legs, too keep my cardiac muscles healthy, keep my metabolism firing well and too keep me hungry so I can eat more


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Quick update had my coach tell me he isn't going too come up too support me at the nabba finals in June he said it was too do with money :/


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

no1dnbhead said:


> Yer I do my cardio first thing in the morning as soon as I wake up the reasons are bring more cuts into my legs, too keep my cardiac muscles healthy, keep my metabolism firing well and too keep me hungry so I can eat more


All good stuff bud, do you do weights straight after the cardio?


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Dieseldave said:


> All good stuff bud, do you do weights straight after the cardio?


No i then eat and prep my meals then train late morning then go too work that's my normal routine.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Morning guys half way through my cardio this morning I have had a rethink I am going too go it alone too the nabba finals il still have someone prep me but no one at the show as I know what I need too do


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

no1dnbhead said:


> Morning guys half way through my cardio this morning I have had a rethink I am going too go it alone too the nabba finals il still have someone prep me but no one at the show as I know what I need too do


Sensible doing that decision early too.

A guy at my gym had a really well known/respected/liked coach prep him for ye local show and then after he got his invite a week out from the nabba finals told his coach to do one so he could say he did it alone. ****ed a tonne of people off


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> Morning guys half way through my cardio this morning I have had a rethink I am going too go it alone too the nabba finals il still have someone prep me but no one at the show as I know what I need too do


Who was you using mate?


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Sensible doing that decision early too.
> 
> A guy at my gym had a really well known/respected/liked coach prep him for ye local show and then after he got his invite a week out from the nabba finals told his coach to do one so he could say he did it alone. ****ed a tonne of people off


Unfortunately it wasn't me it was more of the fact his life is abit up side down at the minute


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Who was you using mate?


I don't want too say any names I hope you don't mind


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

I had pretty much no cuts when I competed and over this few weeks they come out :/ still not as many as I want tho


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Does anyone know of any decent prep coaches?


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Right well today was the misses birthday so diet went out the window in the afternoon with pizza express at lunch time then meal with the family. I have come too the conclusion my stomach doesn't like normal food anymore which is fine by me tbh


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

no1dnbhead said:


> Does anyone know of any decent prep coaches?


HOME - John Hollywood

https://www.facebook.com/john.otishollywood

https://www.facebook.com/John.ProHollywood


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> Does anyone know of any decent prep coaches?


 @liam0810


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> @liam0810


OP drop me a message if you want and might be able to help


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> OP drop me a message if you want and might be able to help


I have messaged you buddy


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

I hate snow but on a side not I don't train abs they look like they are coming along nicely that means I am dropping fat


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Update leg day part 2

Did back squats with front squats superset 20 rep sets of both

Smith machine lunges with 100kg for 15 reps per leg

Wide stance leg press with my feet facing out for 20 rep sets

By this time training partner was sick

Then seated leg curls with 2 seconds holds 15 rep sets

Then standing leg curls sets 15 to 20 reps

Then calves were thrown in for good measure my legs are wrecked love it proper hard workout


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds brutal!!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds brutal!!


It was a good session when we got on too hammy mate kept saying I don't feel well at all I need too get fresh air bless him il put money on it he will never train legs with me again haha


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

need legs like these!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

20 back then 20 front?

I used to do 10 front then 10 back, literally a weight like 50-60kg would kill me after 3 sets, mainly due to shìt cardio but legs were jelliefied after lol


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> 20 back then 20 front?
> 
> I used to do 10 front then 10 back, literally a weight like 50-60kg would kill me after 3 sets, mainly due to shìt cardio but legs were jelliefied after lol


I going too do back squats drop sets with high reps I think that will be my next killer  and yer 20 back 20 front


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

no1dnbhead said:


> Does anyone know of any decent prep coaches?


depends how much your willing to spend mate

nathan harman done well last year 1 pro card and superheavy and u 90s winners

over a 100 a month jp is 150 a month

i work with a will whos is really good and no where near that expensive has all the time in the world for you etc aswell

big jim is v good also and was never a con artist with money etc was v reasonable


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Leg workout sounds insane mate, I'm doing legs tonight so gonna do some front squats, I was in so much pain last time I tried them


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> Leg workout sounds insane mate, I'm doing legs tonight so gonna do some front squats, I was in so much pain last time I tried them


Superset them with back squats the pump is crazy!!! Let me know how you get on


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Adz said:


> Leg workout sounds insane mate, I'm doing legs tonight so gonna do some front squats, I was in so much pain last time I tried them


 @Adz if they cause you too much pain try hack squat superset with reverse hack squats. They are easier on the lower back and joints.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

musclemate said:


> @Adz if they cause you too much pain try hack squat superset with reverse hack squats. They are easier on the lower back and joints.


We haven't got a hack squat machine unfortunately, just normal rack 

Thanks for the advice though!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Adz said:


> We haven't got a hack squat machine unfortunately, just normal rack
> 
> Thanks for the advice though!


You can do these hack squat variants without a machine

*Barbell hack squat*

Barbell Hack Squat

*Dumbell Hack Squat*










*Dumbell hack squat with Swiss ball*










(Sorry buddy for high jacking your thread... Just wanted to help out)


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers you are a star


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> Cheers you are a star


Who needs a lower back these days hahaha


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Current

Weight 93kg


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

cuts are coming


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great progress mate


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

These were taken today!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> These were taken today!!


Looking great buddy, staying lean too


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Looking great buddy, staying lean too


Cheers really happy with my progress so far


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Morning guys it's my favourite day of the week leg day


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

no1dnbhead said:


> Morning guys it's my favourite day of the week leg day


Mine are in bits from Monday and just had a 3 hour drive to carlisle! Driving that far with tw4tted legs ain't nice!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

no1dnbhead said:


> Morning guys it's my favourite day of the week leg day


Oh and I've got a 1000 rep leg routine you can try sometime before you start prep


----------



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

no1dnbhead said:


> These were taken today!!


Ridiculous!! For your age....unreal development! Id bet any money you have a pro card in your future, if you keep going the way you are!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Handsome devil aren't ya haha awesome progress mate


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Mine are in bits from Monday and just had a 3 hour drive to carlisle! Driving that far with tw4tted legs ain't nice!


I did drop sets on back squats 3 plates then down too 2 plates then down too 1 plate a side that was crazy **** almost fell over when I got too one plate aside


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Oh and I've got a 1000 rep leg routine you can try sometime before you start prep


Give it too me il do it Saturday!!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

LordOfTheManor said:


> Ridiculous!! For your age....unreal development! Id bet any money you have a pro card in your future, if you keep going the way you are!


Thanks bud means a lot I hope so that is defo my long term goal which I hope to achieve


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> Handsome devil aren't ya haha awesome progress mate


Well you know what can I say haha cheers bud you have been here throughout all my progress


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Proper **** night sleep which means i woke up late for cardio so it's one of the no carb days for myself let's bring my insulin sensitivity back up  love it tomorrow back day can't wait then legs Saturday can't wait again enjoying my training so much at the minute


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> Proper **** night sleep which means i woke up late for cardio so it's one of the no carb days for myself let's bring my insulin sensitivity back up  love it tomorrow back day can't wait then legs Saturday can't wait again enjoying my training so much at the minute


Oh dear lol

Do you use metformin at all to help insulin sensitivity ?


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Oh dear lol
> 
> Do you use metformin at all to help insulin sensitivity ?


I haven't fella have read into it tho so il add it when I get payed


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

****s your day up having a bad sleep, sure you will power through it though


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> ****s your day up having a bad sleep, sure you will power through it though


It's a good thing its a rest day and day off work so film day with the misses before she goes for her night shift


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

vascular feet what is happening too me  proper dick skin going on haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> I haven't fella have read into it tho so il add it when I get payed


I've got hundreds lol never tried it though


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I've got hundreds lol never tried it though


Why not fella?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> Why not fella?


Just haven't got round to it tbh lol

I'll use them in my bulk hopefully


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Just haven't got round to it tbh lol
> 
> I'll use them in my bulk hopefully


Get it in you buddy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> Get it in you buddy


Cutting so it can wait lol


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Morning guys it's back day so I am going too go heavy  but switch a few things up


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Legs today my favourite day of the week. But am I the only person that supersets back squats with front squats?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> Legs today my favourite day of the week. But am I the only person that supersets back squats with front squats?


Probably Pmsl


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

no1dnbhead said:


> Legs today my favourite day of the week. But am I the only person that supersets back squats with front squats?


Nope  muhahaha


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> Nope  muhahaha


I knew I wasn't the only crazy person here haha


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

no1dnbhead said:


> Legs today my favourite day of the week. But am I the only person that supersets back squats with front squats?


Nah seen quite a few people doing that lol


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Chest was a good session today

Inline bench press 4 20kg plates ether side 7 reps

Hammer strength chest press 3 plates each side holding at the top of the contraction 8 reps

Flat dumbell press 70kg 10 reps

Cable flys 40kg 12 reps

Flat bench 1 set one 20kg each side which went too failure I got 35 reps before my chest couldn't do it anymore good last movement too pump the blood in there tho


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

no1dnbhead said:


> Chest was a good session today
> 
> Inline bench press 4 20kg plates ether side 7 reps
> 
> ...


 @Chelsea.... U just got owned by a junior,

Top work mat


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

no1dnbhead said:


> Chest was a good session today
> 
> Inline bench press 4 20kg plates ether side 7 reps
> 
> ...


You need to get some videos of these lifts man! Not calling you out or anything but that's some impressive numbers! Would be good to see that shìt!

And yeah @sean 162 @Chelsea won't like this one bit haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> You need to get some videos of these lifts man! Not calling you out or anything but that's some impressive numbers! Would be good to see that shìt!
> 
> And yeah @sean 162 @Chelsea won't like this one bit haha


Pmsl

I imagine he will be fuming whilst sat in the sun in Mexico


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> I imagine he will be fuming whilst sat in the sun in Mexico


Immediately Starts pressing his mrs on the sun lounger super setting with press ups in the sand lmao


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Immediately Starts pressing his mrs on the sun lounger super setting with press ups in the sand lmao


Only thing he'll be pressing is a cock into his anal cavity Pmsl


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Who is this guy pressing more than me? Blatantly using Crossfit plates when benching 

Seriously I'm not jealous at all.... Just gonna pop home and eat 8 Anadrol a day and jab 1g Tren per week with 20ml methyl Tren pre chest


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Who is this guy pressing more than me? Blatantly using Crossfit plates when benching
> 
> Seriously I'm not jealous at all.... Just gonna pop home and eat 8 Anadrol a day and jab 1g Tren per week with 20ml methyl Tren pre chest


Crossfit plates I left for you  erm 20ml m tren would you have a chest left haha


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

leg day homies


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

I tryed something new yesterday time under tension with legs 3 to 4 second negatives.

Started with hammys

Seated curls

Standing curls

Leg press wide stance 4 seconds lowering the weight

Vertical leg press the same as negatives

Back squats 16 rep sets

Stiff leg deads just too stretch everything out

Doing my cardio this morning my legs feel a new level off pain


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Taken today offseason almost done


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

no1dnbhead said:


>


Beast! 11 weeks to British champ!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Beast! 11 weeks to British champ!


Would be good too get a top 3 place there


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking wide as **** mate, you are doing so well!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

no1dnbhead said:


> Would be good too get a top 3 place there


If we get condition bang on I can't see you not!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> Looking wide as **** mate, you are doing so well!


Thanks pal  I hope your training is going well?


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> If we get condition bang on I can't see you not!


Il get that freaky condition


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

no1dnbhead said:


> Thanks pal  I hope your training is going well?


Yea bang on mate can't complain


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> Yea bang on mate can't complain


You look bigger and leaner


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

no1dnbhead said:


> You look bigger and leaner


Cheers, I feel it


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Bloody hell mate I can see someone's been busy the past couple of weeks :thumb:


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Dieseldave said:


> Bloody hell mate I can see someone's been busy the past couple of weeks :thumb:


Been Pushing my body too it's max and it seems too be working well


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Holy **** dude


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> Holy **** dude


There is more too come yet this is only the start


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Im gonna stop coming in here :cursing:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

no1dnbhead said:


>


10 weeks left!!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Lukehh said:


> Im gonna stop coming in here :cursing:


You love it really


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> 10 weeks left!!


Bring them lean gains


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

Looking really good mate, really thick looking. Will be awesome to see what you look like shredded too.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

LaMbErT* said:


> Looking really good mate, really thick looking. Will be awesome to see what you look like shredded too.


Won't be long mate but yer would like too add abit more thickness while dieting : D


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

7 weeks out


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

no1dnbhead said:


> 7 weeks out


Looking great


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> 7 weeks out


Jesus! Looking awesome mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome work!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fcuking hell mate what a transformation! You've been working hard man looks beast! Any front shots?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Dat ass

Errr

No ****:whistling:

Gonna smash it!!!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Adz said:


> Holy **** dude


Cheers fella just hard work paying off


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Looking great


Thanks fella


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Jesus! Looking awesome mate


Everything is falling into place


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Fcuking hell mate what a transformation! You've been working hard man looks beast! Any front shots?


Il get some done this week and yer on my grind


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Dat ass
> 
> Errr
> 
> ...


Hahaha I got one goal that's too compete in the best condition I can get in if I win I win if I don't il still be happy as I love the sport


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Looking awesome mate... Can't wait to see you when you're one week out. :thumbup1:

I bet you're looking forward to that growth rebound post diet


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

musclemate said:


> Looking awesome mate... Can't wait to see you when you're one week out. :thumbup1:
> 
> I bet you're looking forward to that growth rebound post diet


I am going too see how freaky I can look


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Looking dense and thick and in good condition already, you're looking like a proper bodybuilder :thumb:


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Dieseldave said:


> Looking dense and thick and in good condition already, you're looking like a proper bodybuilder :thumb:


Thanks bud just putting my all into it


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

not the best lighting


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

time too dry out


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

read most of this thread. God impressive, you are doing great! that's dedication for you! 600kg press! :scared:


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

JohhnyC said:


> read most of this thread. God impressive, you are doing great! that's dedication for you! 600kg press! :scared:


Cheers bud still got a few tricks left that I am waiting too pull


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking great big lad


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Looking great big lad


Cheers bud still got more hard work too do but that why I love this game more you put in the more you get out!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking good mate! You need to lay off the shrugs lol traps are way overpowering!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Looking good mate! You need to lay off the shrugs lol traps are way overpowering!


Cheers matey and they just grow I can't stop them!!!!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

shoulders and biceps done 5 weeks and abit out


----------

